# Single tube tire repops



## jpromo (Nov 18, 2011)

Up on feebay. I know these don't turn up every day and it sounds like you have the option of white, black or red. Pricey but if you need 'em!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BICYCLE-TIRES-28-INCH-PRE-WAR-RED-WOOD-CLAD-WHEELS-RARE-/120675425677?_trksid=p3286.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D3%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D4282555973199648902


----------



## elginkid (Nov 27, 2011)

But they're solid, unable to be inflated.  I don't think that's good for your rims if you want to ride, is it?


----------



## jpromo (Nov 28, 2011)

I didn't catch that they were solid. No idea if it'd harm the rims but I don't think those old non-clincher wheelers see a lot of hard miles these days. It definitely wouldn't feel forgiving on bumps though.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 28, 2011)

actually those have been on ebay everyday for the last few years now.  I certainly wouldn't pay that much for them when you can get Harper tire's inflatable repro's for $300 a pair shipped.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 28, 2011)

Those solid tires are extremely difficult to mount, very heavy, and for display only. The Harper tires are a much better deal.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Dec 2, 2011)

As soon as Harpers puts out a red tire, & a white tire, I'm in.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 2, 2011)

Well ya know the guy who makes them is on this forum, his name is Robert Dean. I haven't purchased any tires from him, but from what I can tell people who have are happy with their tires. I'd like some red or white ones too, so why don't we ask him.  I'll send him a pm and see what he says.  I imagine he is aware of the demand for these colors, its probably not an easy thing to supply.


----------



## Robert Dean (Dec 2, 2011)

I would like to find the "green" uncured rubber in off white and flat red too.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a few old tires that are hard as a rock but have red tread with black wall or white wall.


----------



## bud poe (Dec 2, 2011)

rustyspoke66 said:


> I have a few old tires that are hard as a rock but have red tread with black wall or white wall.




Wanna get rid of them?  I like them for display...


----------

